# 2Cool Cook Off 2011 Update, Volunteers Needed.



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=307977

I need help with this cook off gig. I cannot by any means get it done myself. This is what I will be able to do, if anyone wants to add anything to it, you'll have to volunteer to handle it.

Sorry, but with all my other responsibilities, this is the way it has to go. (for me to run it)

_*March, 25-26th, 2011, VFW - Dickinson*_
_*Beef Brisket, Pork Spare Ribs, Chicken (Meat Only, No Garnish)

Friday / Friday Night, *_
_*Move in starting at 9 AM, Meat Inspection 3 PM - 6 PM

Saturday,
Judging Starts at 1 PM. Awards at 5 PM *_

_*1st place - $300 and Trophy
2nd place - $200 and Trophy
3rd place - $100 and Trophy*_
_*4th-5th - Plaque

Grand Champion, Big Time Braggin' Rights and Trophy
Will be based on amount of winning points, per category,1st - 5th place. 
1st place = 5pts, 2nd = 4pts, 3rd = 3pts, 4th = 2pts and 5th = 1pt.

Entry Fee $210 - **$200 Towards Cook Off, $10 for VFW Donation
(Includes 1 entry for each category and an approx 30' x 30' "spot" and you may purchase multiple entries)

Proceeds will benefit Shriners Hospital for Children in Galveston
(And I will get an Approval Letter from Imperial in Tampa
*
_I will be able to manage the location, the potties (Donkeyman), and the judging, prizes for the above catagories. Anything else, I will need help on.

Thanks, and I'll have my paperwork ready pretty soon so people can start signing up.

Thanks yall,

T


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Lettmee know . . . I can help with anything prior to that Friday. After that it's down to business. I'll send you a pm. . . . wg


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Give me a call T, I can bring the little Deere with the loader and a trailer or 2 for the trash, I need 2 talk 2 you anyways. rs


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I dropped the entry to $160 a spot because of only three catagories.

I'll be posting a new thread soon, that will be the official thread.

If anyone wants Side Pots, T-shirts, Etc.. I'm going to have to ask that you join the committee and take care of it. 

If you have ideas on judging, etc... see above.

This is what I have for Now, and at the beginning of the year I will put up the official thread.

I am hoping to get enough money for costs, prizes, etc. donated so that we can raise the most possible for the Hospital. Other than that, I will need at least 17 entries just to cover the awards and judging supplies and VFW park rental.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I like the plan. Who are the judges going to be or where will they be selected from ??

Charlie


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> I like the plan. Who are the judges going to be or where will they be selected from ??
> 
> Charlie


That's still in the works Charlie.

I contacted VFW to set the date and are just waiting on the confirmation.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> I like the plan. Who are the judges going to be or where will they be selected from ??
> 
> Charlie


You plan on bribing them or something? rs


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Can I be a judge?


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

I gotta be responsible for ALL the idiots at my site???? I'm going to have to reconsider...


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

ok ive fwd an email to the lady over the portocan rentals im hoping we can get the same pricing as last year , ill will advise as soon as i hear something .. im dealing with a new person this year at the company so i have no idea when im gonna hear back from her .


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Port o cans estamate will be out shortly we found a new vender who will hopefully be one we can use for years to come just guessing we will be paying around $45.00 they were $40.00 last year the customer service i recived today was outstanding. Tiny will let yall know im emailing him the paperwork as soon it recive it today...so we can move fwd and give them a count


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Tiny, I have a great t-shirt designer, let me know if you want me to head up that side. I need 2 30'x30' spots for team FishWestEnd, I'll call you later to discuss in further detail.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

WHEN DO WE START THE "SIGNING UP" PROCESS?


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

*BBQ*

:cheers:Can't even come and enjoy the event because the big *HLSR BBQ* is that weekend and the start of many rodeo events


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

RayAM2007 said:


> :cheers:Can't even come and enjoy the event because the big *HLSR BBQ* is that weekend and the start of many rodeo events


no, it's not. HLSR BBQ is Feb 24-26


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Date change*

Tiny - can you edit your original post with the old date? I still think people are confused and if they read this post the date is showing the 25/26th.


----------

